

Global Twitter: Tweets Translated Into Any Language - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/03/global-twitter-tweets-translated-into-any-language/

======
DenisM
Robotic translation to/from Japanese is really bad, at least as given by
Google Translate. I would actually pay for a human to translate twitter
messages if they could do it quickly.

------
GPM212
Does anyone know someone on the translation team for the Twitter site? Not the
tweet translators (which are 3rd party or theoretical) but the main page
translations?

